# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Requesting a Translation into English.

## Culturist

Dear kamka,  
What's the English for "oj, faktycznie, miało być "cała", literkę zjadłam" ? 
Thank you!

----------


## Wowik

See here: http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 701#185701

----------

